# Desert Hairy Scorpion - can't sex them



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

hey there bought three Desert hairy scorpions from the spider shop (which im becoming obsessed with lol) and i can'f figure out what sex each is! they're about 3inch long..is this too small to sex them? i've tried working it out from the pectines but they all look roughly the same so if thats the case they're all female and this thread is pointless lol.. i was just wondering if there is any other way i'd know as i'm told going off pectines is more for emps (which i have also but they're too small to sex) sorry for the noob thread :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

post some good pectine shots and ill sex them for you.
you are keeping them seperately (ie. in different containers) arent you? they are very canibalistic and you will end up with one fat one if you keep them communaly.


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

i'll try my best to get some pictures now but i have to put them in a plastic container to get under them for the shot..i assume you wont a under shot? here we go! lol


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

argh i can't get a good picture lol i can't think of any way to take a picture other than the plastic container idea that is already failing me epicly..


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

you are keeping them seperately though arent you? (its much more important than what sex they are!)


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

gizzard said:


> you are keeping them seperately though arent you? (its much more important than what sex they are!)


lol yeah i am (i thought id replied to that) 

ah well! i THINK they're all female..


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

this picture is crap but believe it or not its the best i can get using that container...


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

do any look pregnant to you? thats a good way to tell if they are female!


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

i can give you the pectine count if this helps?:
24 - 31 = female 31 - 37 = male there is a possibility that a male and a female could have the same number of pectinical teeth but it is unlikely


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

they're only 3inch right now so i can't really see how many each have, all seem to have.. im not sure what pregnant looks like but i think the shop i got them from kept them apart.


----------

